# CPU Process priority



## rashdanml (Aug 4, 2015)

Standard OBS had the option to set the process priority of OBS to above normal, along with multi-threaded optimization - this particularly helped reduce stuttering in the stream/local recording for game capture (setting OBS to normal priority had a lot of stuttering, and it typically worked well for non-CPU bound games to set it to higher priority). As far as I can tell, the only way to do that in OBS Multiplatform is to set it in Task manager, or set a custom shortcut to do it automatically on launch, but it would be nice to have the option built into OBS MP settings (not seeing the option anywhere).

Is it a planned feature to add that setting back in, or are we expected to use other methods?


----------



## Forstride (Mar 5, 2016)

Figured I'd bump this instead of creating a new thread, even though it's kind of old.  Will this be happening at all in the future?


----------



## fatmatrow (Mar 5, 2016)

https://obsproject.com/mantis/roadmap_page.php
Funny you should bump this


----------



## Forstride (Mar 8, 2016)

Ah, okay  They should probably add that link to the "Missing features still in development" thread to avoid confusion.


----------



## Schauerland (Mar 8, 2016)

for now you can change the process prioriy with the link path

change

"c:\my\path\to\obs32.exe"

to

*cmd.exe /c start "OBS" /priority* "c:\my\path\to\obs32.exe"

replace /priority with priority of your choice:

Realtime
High
AboveNormal
Normal
BelowNormal
Low


----------



## Forstride (Mar 8, 2016)

When I do that, this happens:


----------



## Heug0 (Mar 9, 2016)

This isn't really needed as an option, but it is convenient doing it just from the program;

Here's how to do it,

Hit CTRL + SHIFT + ESC

Now you're in task manager.

Find your OBS.exe process, right click; go to details.

From there on right click the OBS in that tab (Details tab) and hit right click on it > Set Priority > (Priority choice here)

Your welcome.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 10, 2016)

The point in having it as an option is for the convenience.  As simple as it is, why would you not just want to set it once rather than having to set it every single time you open OBS?


----------



## fatmatrow (Mar 15, 2016)

Because It's not so big of an inconvenience that they placed it above features such as, say, deinterlacing, which they are working on adding


----------

